# 게 and 거든



## Meyna

Hey guys, 
What does 게 and 거든 mean in this last sentence-반면에 저는 스케이트를 타지 않았어요. 왜냐하면 저는 넘어지는 게 무서웠거든요.


----------



## lkjhg811

The "게" in "넘어지는 게" is short for "것이".
"거든" has different meanings, depending on the context.


----------



## Meyna

lkjhg811 said:


> The "게" in "넘어지는 게" is short for the word _것이_.
> "거든" has different meanings, depending on the context.


 This is the English version-On the other hand, I didn't skate because I was afraid of falling


----------



## lkjhg811

There is no English word that has exactly the same meaning as "거든".


----------



## Tomato potato

1) "왜냐하면 ... 거든" is a phrase to describe a past action or status that results in current condition.

2) "거든" is used to stress the reason usually not in very friendly manner.
For example,
A) 밥도 안 먹고 게임만 하면 어떡해?
B) 밥 먹었거든. (I did ate.)
A) 졸았지?
B) 안 졸았거든

3) It's also used to negate other people's saying.
(I'm not sure 'negate' is proper word for this. My english is not that good.)
A) 새로 산 차 노란 색이지?
B) 검은색이거든. (NO! It's black.)
A) 돈 없지?
B) 있거든

"거든" is used only in spoken language and translated as 'do'/'did'/ or 'NO!!' depending on context.


----------



## Tomato potato

Tomato potato said:


> 1) "왜냐하면 ... 거든" is a phrase to describe a past action or status that results in current condition.
> 
> 2) "거든" is used to stress the reason usually not in very friendly manner.
> For example,
> A) 밥도 안 먹고 게임만 하면 어떡해?
> B) 밥 먹었거든. (I did ate.)
> A) 졸았지?
> B) 안 졸았거든
> 
> 3) It's also used to negate other people's saying.
> (I'm not sure 'negate' is proper word for this. My english is not that good.)
> A) 새로 산 차 노란 색이지?
> B) 검은색이거든. (NO! It's black.)
> A) 돈 없지?
> B) 있거든
> 
> "거든" is used only in spoken language and translated as 'do'/'did'/ or 'NO!!' depending on context.


Naver dictionary tells 'deny' or 'refute' is better than 'negate'.


----------



## lkjhg811

Meyna said:


> This is the English version-On the other hand, I didn't skate because I was afraid of falling


It is very hard to define the meanings of "거든" and "게".

The "거든" is used to provide information to the listener about why they didn't stake.


----------



## Meyna

Tomato potato said:


> 1) "왜냐하면 ... 거든" is a phrase to describe a past action or status that results in current condition.
> 
> 2) "거든" is used to stress the reason usually not in very friendly manner.
> For example,
> A) 밥도 안 먹고 게임만 하면 어떡해?
> B) 밥 먹었거든. (I did ate.)
> A) 졸았지?
> B) 안 졸았거든
> 
> 3) It's also used to negate other people's saying.
> (I'm not sure 'negate' is proper word for this. My english is not that good.)
> A) 새로 산 차 노란 색이지?
> B) 검은색이거든. (NO! It's black.)
> A) 돈 없지?
> B) 있거든
> 
> "거든" is used only in spoken language and translated as 'do'/'did'/ or 'NO!!' depending on context.


Thank u sooo much, Tomato Potato! That was extremely detailed!!!

아주 감사해요!!!!!!!


----------

